# Cattleya warscewiczii



## monocotman (Jul 21, 2020)

This is a seedling from the Fischer’s of a sib cross between the normal form of warscewiczii, a clone called ‘war zone’ and a clone of the sanderiana form ‘pink geisha’.
The seedling had a long crossing of the atlantic last year ( 3-4 weeks) and has taken time to recover as the roots were not great but patience and a nice pot of orchiata seems to have done the trick.
This year it’s produced a decent growth and it’s first couple of flowers. It appears to be pretty vigorous and I’m pleased as this is the first time I’ve flowered this species.
It’s another light hog needing plenty of sun but appears happy on a south facing windowsill.


David


----------



## terryros (Jul 21, 2020)

I have a handful of Orchids Limited’s warscewiczii, but not that cross. That is a gorgeous flower so you have figured out the conditions. I don’t find warscewiczii easy to bloom yet.


----------



## monocotman (Jul 21, 2020)

So far this has been straight forward on a south facing windowsill. For me Growing these high light catts indoors is easier than using a greenhouse. 
If I was to allow the same amount of light into the greenhouse that I do indoors then the plants would toast due to the high temperatures. 
So bizarrely these high light plants are easier indoors,
David


----------



## My Green Pets (Jul 21, 2020)

Congratulations, i've seen so many semi-albas of these lately it's nice to see such a gorgeous color! Well done sir!


----------



## abax (Jul 21, 2020)

Really beautiful David.


----------



## naoki (Jul 22, 2020)

Very nice!


----------



## monocotman (Jul 22, 2020)

Thanks everyone. This is the first plant of this species I’ve ever flowered. Today is day 3 of the flowers being open and there is a delicious scent. The petals are also starting to develop deeper coloured veining ( or ‘marmoration’ as the Fischer’s call it) its from one of the parents
David


----------



## SouthPark (Jul 22, 2020)

Beautiful and spectacular lip and colours. Is the white colour on the left-hand-side just due to the brightness of the sun and the image just turning out white in those regions?


----------



## monocotman (Jul 23, 2020)

South Park, it is the sun,
David


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 23, 2020)

look at that lip!!


----------



## setaylien (Jul 23, 2020)

monocotman said:


> So far this has been straight forward on a south facing windowsill. For me Growing these high light catts indoors is easier than using a greenhouse.
> If I was to allow the same amount of light into the greenhouse that I do indoors then the plants would toast due to the high temperatures.
> So bizarrely these high light plants are easier indoors,
> David


They may be somewhat easier in your indoor conditions but you have an unusually bright situation with many bright days each year. Here in Vancouver, BC, Canada we often have 48 or more inches of rain annually and the conditions for growing Cattleyas without artificial light can be found only in the months from May to August and even then only with a southern exposure. Growing Cattleyas in our cloudy and irregular light conditions makes the use of HID or LED lamps pretty much mandatory even in the greenhouse.


----------



## monocotman (Jul 23, 2020)

we have quite different weather here in the east of the UK. Our annual rainfall here is around 23 inches spread throughout the year. Not what most people expect. 
It’s also the sunniest and driest part of the country. Together with a maritime climate with few temperature extremes it means that windowsill culture is fairly easy. It’s quite a benign environment compared to many places in the world.
David


----------

